# Think about it...what so many say..



## Jace (Jul 14, 2022)

OR NOT....

did you ever hear any one say..."It's only a game".....when their team is winning!


----------



## jujube (Jul 14, 2022)

You hear that a lot at golf courses.  "So, what did you shoot today?"  "Oh, we weren't keeping score."  Guaranteed that he came in last.


----------



## Jace (Jul 14, 2022)

jujube said:


> You hear that a lot at golf courses.  "So, what did you shoot today?"  "Oh, we weren't keeping score."  Guaranteed that he came in last.


Good one, Jujube     Isn't that so!


----------



## Beezer (Jul 14, 2022)

Why do we drive on the parkway, and park in the driveway?

Why is the airplane black box actually orange?

How come when the batteries die in the tv remote, we always press down harder?

(Thank you! I'm here all week! Try the fish!!)


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 14, 2022)

Beezer said:


> Why do we drive on the parkway, and park in the driveway?
> 
> Why is the airplane black box actually orange?
> 
> ...


Yes, and who really goes to the "rest room" to rest?
And why are blackboards often green?


----------



## win231 (Jul 14, 2022)

Why is "bra" singular and "panties" plural?

Why do we call it a _"TV set" _when there is only one?


----------

